# How do I fix my head movement while releasing?



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

This problem is best worked out on a blank bale. Get close - 2 or 3 yards, and focus on keeping your head still during the shot.

Taking the target down allows you to concentrate on one part of your shot. You don't have the distraction of trying to aim at a specific spot.

This takes time since you are building a new habit. It took you thousands of shots to ingrain the bad habit & it will likely take a few thousand shots to break the old habit and completely replace it with a new habit. The rule of thumb is that it also takes a minimum of 21 days for your mind to assimilate the changes.

Good luck
Allen


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

You might also check peep alignment. 

If you are drifting in your peep, this is usually caused from the peep not being set at the proper height. 

If you come to anchor and everything is lined up, but as you aim there is head movement, is a sign you are not anchored in the exact proper spot. As you consciously aim your head moves to a more natural position - thus what is called "drifting in your peep". 

Just a thought.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

sub is 100% on this, im guessing the bow don"t fit proper. either.................


----------



## CalArchery (Oct 5, 2010)

I do adjust my head again on anchor position. 

Would getting a kisser help on this?


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

A kisser is not needed if draw length, side anchor, and peep are positioned properly. 

As far as setting your peep, do it with your eyes closed. Draw to anchor with your eyes closed, settle into your anchor and then open your eyes. You may need to do this several times. 

Your draw length is the most important factor when it comes to good consistent shots. Proper draw length can help you aim steadier and help you with proper release using back tension.


----------

